
SF Bay Area Rental market for office space braces for blow - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2008/10/03/MNJ6139RQA.DTL
======
iigs
I have never looked at commercial real estate in the Bay area, but given what
I've heard about residential RE, I can't imagine that this could be anything
worse than a correction. It sounds like a great time for well funded companies
that are at or near the end of their corporate leases to shop around for a
nice upgrade. :)

------
steveplace
Honestly, I'd be more worried about New York.

------
aschobel
Excellent, lower costs for startups.

------
josefresco
The question is: To rent or buy?

~~~
run4yourlives
Is real-estate your core business? Why the heck would you ever buy your office
if it isn't?

